# Edge



## Donnie24 (Jan 12, 2013)

So tomorrow were planning on going out to The edge we usally fish nearshore an the is the first time for me, my friends dads been a few times but its been awhile an were looking for some helpful tips but we plan on doing some trolling jiggin an bottom fishing. My question is whats the best way to bottom fish in deep water like that. Is there anything really different than bottom fishing in 100ft of water an the edge?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Is not 100 feet at the edge


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

It is challenging sometimes when the winds, seas, and currents are contrary. You can do it though and while trolling always keep an eye on the bottom machine. You will find several more fishy spots to go to. Jigging will let you know in a hurry if there are jacks at home.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

The old cheveron rig is on the way. 
The oriskany is real good too...215 or 220 feet if I remember correctly. 
Then on to the edge. 
I would do some trolling while looking at your screen..and when you see structure below or a good drop off with fish... Drop on down.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks lobster,a. You got it out before I could push send


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Troll the edge and marks spots as you pass them. If you don't already have numbers for some. I, personally, avoid the O, and the others in that area, since they might be covered up with dive boats and other fishermen. I also don't like crowds. You can always find a fishy, uncrowded spot on the edge.


----------

